# After so long waiting, we got our answer



## smurff

Hi, after 6 months of appointments, hospital visits and piles and piles of forms ( one form was 42 long!!!)we finally found out today that my beautiful little princess has been given a place at a ARB unit close to us. She starts in September with all the other children. It's an amazing arb unit linked to an amazing school. There are 10 children to a class and 4 teachers. She has an amazing play area a big kitchen and craft area, time out room with sofas and Ipads and a sensory room, plus a special bathroom with shower. She is gonna love it. I can even decide the hours and days she does. Plus if she's particularly bright in something she goes into a class in the main part of school to join there lessons. She gets a class buddy in main school so she'll have friends in both parts of schools, and she'll always have a helper with her. If they go on school trips or swimming she'd never be on her own she won't miss out on anything. Even on the children's bday in the ARB unit they do a party for them and party games. I'm so so happy as we've wanted this for so long and we we're told it was a long shot as there are so limited places and a long list. Plus it's only 10 mins walk from us. So proud of my princess, she's been through alot this year and we did it :happydance:


----------



## alibaba24

Fantastic news ! X


----------



## Nibblenic

Brilliant news, a huge amount of stress in the lives of special needs childrens parents is the school environment they are in. This one sounds brilliant


----------



## smurff

Thank-you, still can't believe we have been so lucky to get the school we dreamed of. I went in and got her school uniform today, I actually cried when I walked out of school with her uniform in my hand!, 
Sounds stupid but for months I never thought I'd have that moment and I finally had her uniform in my hand. 
Although I do feel so sad for the other families and children who was also going for the school place my daughter got. I'm obviously so happy but they are going through what we never wanted to go through. I just hope they found another school for their children. 
I think this school is the only school with an arb unit attached in a 30 mile radius and I have a friend with an autistic son who starting the funding now and trying to get in into this school. 
It's just such a relief she doesn't have to go to the school she originally had as that had 60 children in one class!. 
Thank-you both for your congratulations x :happydance:


----------



## mummy3

Awesome! Sounds similar to the class my now 5 year old was in (I'm in the US, Cali though), she's moving to ASD kindy in our home school now.

The class while she was in preschool was just incredible and she came on so so much in the 2 years she was in the preschool program. I hope your daughter has a similar good experience x


----------

